# Brillen von Gestern,Heute und von Morgen!?



## bloodstained (10. März 2010)

_Die Brillen von Gestern_

Kennt ihr noch diese schicken Modebrillen mit denen jeder 2.Ingi zu BC zeiten rumgelaufen ist?
Damals hab ich mit meinem Schurken die Volltrefferbrille v2.0 mit Stolz durch die Gegend getragen und bis ich n Helm aus ZA bekommen habe, auch nix anderes angelegt!
Es bestand sogar die chance eine Volltrefferbrille v3.0 zu bekommen wenn man das jeweilige Rezept dafür gefunden hatte... und da nur Ingis die begehrten Stückchen tragen konnten war man doch recht Stolz darauf einer zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Die Brillen von Heute_

Nunja hab mir mit 77 oder 78 dann ne Schwachstellenspektralisierer die ziemlich schnell auch wieder dahin verschwunden ist, wo sie hergekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Wieso? Ganz einfach weil in jedem 10er raid schon besseres Zeug dropt und schwer ran zu kommen ist es nun auch nicht...
ok das würde jetzt wieder zu einigen pro und kontra wotlk-Diskussionen führen aber dies wär definitiv der falsche platz dafür! 

Meine Hoffnung lag dann auf den icc content...vielleicht gäbe es ja da n neuen "Ingi-Stoff"!
Hmmm ... dacht ich mir so als ich beim Rüstmeister des Äschernen Verdikts Eisklingenpfeil und Splittermunition gesehen hab...da werden sich aber unsere Jäger freuen...*hust* *rolleyes*
Nagut aber den Teufel wollt ich noch nicht an die Wand malen also hab ich mich erkundigt ob evtl n random- o. boss- loot das Herz eines Ingis lauter schlagen lassen würde und siehe da!? FEHLANZEIGE-_- 

-irgendwie nicht das Gelbe vom Ei im jetzigen "Ingenieurs-Endgame"-

_Die Brillen von Morgen_

Wer weiss was die Zukunft bringt?85er Brillen die sogar den neuen 25er Raids entegegen kommen?Komplett neugestalltete Brillen?Brillen die sich dem Ingenieurslvl anpassen?(ähnlich den acc gebundenen EQ)Oder Vielleicht garkeine Brillen mehr weil das den anderen Berufen gegenüber ein Vorteil wäre, da diese nur von Ingenieuren getragen werden können?

Würde mich auch über eure Ideen bezüglich Brillen von Morgen freuen

so long~ bloody

*ps: Rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_
_


----------



## villain (11. März 2010)

naja..wäre ja schon schön gewesen, wenn es in icc was neues für uns gegeben hätte... (einer meiner charaktere ist alchemist und hätte sich auch gerne über neue rezepte für verbesserte alchemistensteine gefreut - ich kann dich also voll verstehen)

aber ich denke, blizz hatte gar nicht vorgesehen, dass die brillen ein equivalent zu den drops in den 10er raids sein sollen.
meiner meinung nach, hast du das potential deiner brille nicht voll ausgeschöpft, da du sie erst mit lvl 77-78 gebaut und benutzt hast.
mein magier ist lvl 72 1/3 und nur noch etwa 12 skillpunkte davon entfernt, sich die entsprechende brille zu bauen. und für lvl 72 sind die dinger wirklich klasse!

tja...was die zukunft angeht... wahrscheinlich weiß blizz selbst noch nicht genau, wo die reise hingehen soll...


----------



## bloodstained (11. März 2010)

wenn man sie mit 72 trägt ist das auhc völlig okay aber zur wotlk startphase ging das nich ganz so fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmiddel (18. März 2010)

Alles in allem bin ich etwas entäuscht. Man möge mich nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin mit Leib und Seele Ingi. Wie der Eröffner schon schrieb, die BC-Brille konnte erst mit T6 bzw. dem ZA-Brille abgelegt werden. Ein absolut geiles Gerät. Leider konnte das Upgrade zu 3.0 nur in Sunwell erlangt werden, was für normale Spieler ziemlich unmöglich war.

Dann kam WotLK. Die Baupläne sahen vielversprechend aus, doch leider gab es schon im 10er Naxx besseres. Die Brille konnte sehr schnell getauscht werden. Für mich als Jäger endlich ein Gewehr....leider war die Armbrust in Turm Utgarde gleichwertig. Das selbe galt für das Basteln. Während Lederer Juwi oder Schmied sich mit Pelzbesatz, juwi-Steinen und zusätzlichen Sockeln sich richtig verbessern konnten bekammen wir....nichts sinnvolles. 
Doch der größte Hammer fand ich die Aufteilung der neuen Baupläne auf Gnom und Goblin-Ingi. Bei anderen Berufen wird bei den neuen Rezepten nicht zwischen den Spezialisierungen unterscheiden, bloss bei uns Ingi´s. Genauso das es keine Drops in den Raidinstanzen gibt.

Alles in allem wünsch ich mit in der Zukunft, das der Ingi-Beruf nicht so stiefmütterlich bzw. als Fun-Beruf abgetan wird. Möglichkeiten gäbe es genug. Ich denke da zb. an Baupläne für Zielfernrohre oder Gewehre wie in MC oder Kara. Wenn ein Lederer sich mehr AP oder ZM auf die Armschienen prägen kann, warum nicht auch ein Ingi was ähnliches? Seien wir mal ehrlich, 23Agi auf Umhang und ein Fallschirm...naja...im Endeffekt kann ich dann auch die 22Agi normal drauf verzaubern. Chopper oder Flugzeug bauen ist zwar toll, aber hilft mir im Raid auch nicht weiter^^


----------



## RedShirt (19. März 2010)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Genauso das es keine Drops in den Raidinstanzen gibt.



Doch, Jeeves droppt der Bauplan da - gabs auch einiges in der alten Welt.



Schmiddel schrieb:


> Seien wir mal ehrlich, 23Agi auf Umhang und ein Fallschirm...naja...im Endeffekt kann ich dann auch die 22Agi normal drauf verzaubern.



Der Bombengürtel wird z.B. von Ensidia Schurken zur DPS Steigerung benutzt.

Die HandschuhVZ (Beschleuniger) mit 1 Min CD und 12 (weiß ich aus dem Kopf nicht mehr) Uptime bei Aktivierung ist für Caster endgeil. Da pfeif ich auf die Zaubermacht die ich sonst drauftun würde.
Als Priester (Diszi) ein sehr wichtiges Ding für mich mittlerweile wenn man massiv in kurzer Zeit viel durchpumpen muß.

Die Nitrobooster retten Leben - schon des öfteren. Kanns natürlich nur als Priester sagen.

Allgemein bin ich zufrieden mit dem Beruf =) die Röntgenbrille... hach.
Aber die Brille selbst im Raid kann man eher früh ablegen, dafür aber auch früh tragen - hilft schon.
Juwe hat da seine Figuren (Schmuck) - aber die sind noch ne Weile gut, Trinkets sind eher schwerer zu farmen.


----------



## Schmiddel (19. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Doch, Jeeves droppt der Bauplan da - gabs auch einiges in der alten Welt.
> 
> 
> 
> Der Bombengürtel wird z.B. von Ensidia Schurken zur DPS Steigerung benutzt.



Beides nicht ganz richtig. Bauplan kann auch ausserhalb droppen. Und Ensidia benutzt Saronitbomben, Gürtel sind Kobaltbomben.

Desweitern sind die anderen Sachen (bis auf die Raketen, die etwas die DPS steigern) absolut für mich als Hunter Crap.


----------



## Vatenkeist (30. März 2010)

mit cata kommen hoffentlich neue brllen


----------



## DLo (31. März 2010)

Also ich finde die 25krit(statt 12) auf die Füße und die 450 Haste auf Handshcuhe für mich als Jäger eigentlcih ziemlich geil....

Bin natürlich auch für neue Rezepte und alles, aber schaut die andren Berufe auch mal an...:

Für Alchimisten, Inschriftler und Juwes droppt jetzt sooo bei den Bossen in Raids auch nix..


----------



## Schmiddel (7. April 2010)

Hmm...ich habe unbuffed 62% Crit als Hunter. Desweitern bringt Hast den meisten Hunter so ziemlich gar nichts. Insofern sind die Bastel-Sachen für mich eigentlich nutzlos. Nur der Umhang kommt drauf, aber wie gesagt +1 Agi ist nicht der Brüller.


----------



## flateric987 (7. Juli 2010)

schaut mal hier wegen der brillen ^^


mmo champion Ingi erste Rezepte???? BETA


----------



## madmurdock (9. Juli 2010)

Leider nur noch Style- und Levelobjekt. Da es kein 2. BC (das perfekte Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) geben wird, glaube ich auch nicht, dass es mit Cata ne vernuenftige Version (sprich hoeheres Ilvl als die erste Raidini) davon geben wird.

Da man das Ding leider auch erst sehr spaet bauen kann (kann mir keiner erzaehlen, dass jeder am Anfang von Wotl direkt mit Lvl 72 mit seinem MAINChar das Ding schon gehabt hat, wo ein Stack Kobalt 200g und Saronit 300g gekostet hat und 100e Leute sich die Vorkommen gegenseitig weggeschnappt haben), wird die Brille wieder mal nur was fuer neureiche Twinks sein.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne positiv ueberraschen...


----------



## Nanuu (9. Juli 2010)

flateric987 schrieb:


> schaut mal hier wegen der brillen ^^
> 
> 
> mmo champion Ingi erste Rezepte???? BETA



Elementium Barren? o_O


----------



## Shiningone (22. Juli 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> _Die Brillen von Gestern_
> 
> Kennt ihr noch diese schicken Modebrillen mit denen jeder 2.Ingi zu BC zeiten rumgelaufen ist?
> Damals hab ich mit meinem Schurken die Volltrefferbrille v2.0 mit Stolz durch die Gegend getragen und bis ich n Helm aus ZA bekommen habe, auch nix anderes angelegt!
> ...



OooOOOoOoooo ... als Schurke Schwere Rüstung-Brillen?


----------



## Versace83 (17. September 2010)

Brillen von morgen: ich wuerde mir fuer meinen kleinen Schurken eine Augenklappe wuenschen... hat deutlich mehr style als so ne olle Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (17. September 2010)

bloodstained schrieb:


> _Die Brillen von Heute_
> Nunja hab mir mit 77 oder 78 dann ne Schwachstellenspektralisierer die ziemlich schnell auch wieder dahin verschwunden ist, wo sie hergekommen ist
> 
> 
> ...



Ein ilvl 200 crafted Item für lvl 72 und du beschwerst dich? wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingi ist einer der stylischsten Berufe ever! Chopper, Rocketboots, Bomben, Fallschirme, die Handschuhvz und und und und und...



Schmiddel schrieb:


> Desweitern bringt Hast den meisten Hunter so ziemlich gar nichts.



Spielen wir unterschiedliche Spiele? Ich finde Heldentum - Troll Racial - Hastepot - Handschuhe - Schnellfeuer ziemlich epic :3


----------



## MoonFrost (20. September 2010)

ich hatte damals mit ulduar gehofft das was für ingis kommt aber das war auch nicht der fall (außer das wir da mopetteile von den mechanobossen looten könn)

Und ich denke das auch mit cata nichts tolles an equip kommt. wir bekomm immerhin unsere eigenen sockel was die schlechten seiten des berufes wohl ausgleichen soll.


----------

